# Slowing the process down.



## SKAGITMAGIC (Jun 3, 2011)

I truly believe alot of the plants essence is lost in the first stages of drying, What I do with special plants, AKA my C99 girl, is slow down the initial start, after shes manicured and hung for a day I enclose her in a huge black plastic bag, I burb the bag twice a day,for the first two days then put holes in the bag for some fresh air, I'm retired and I've got the time to babysit the cureing plants. I don't worry about a few trics lost during the handleing, the finished smoke is so worth it. I did this with the Dutch treat and its aroma and taste is so much better than the guy who gave it to me. He dries it in 80 degree room fast, doesn't even use jars lol. but he sells his girls, I don't. Anyway i don't advise this if your new at the curing game,  I SET ALARM CLOCKS to REMIND ME to CHECK THEM!!!! I set Alarm clocks for most everything I do to the girls,I also use a detailed calender and the grow journals on here. I leave very little to my own memory, the girls will listen to NO excuse if I make a mistake. I did buy a hygrometer for this grow,and i learned we've been basically doing everything right all along. When I first started bagging the whole plants I only had paper sacks, Huge ones, (I worked in a paper mill), and the chances of mold and rot were less, but like I said babysitting these girls is my full time job now.


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Jun 6, 2011)

The C99 is gonna be so sweet, cut her off the stems and jared her up tonight.


----------



## thomas 11111 (Jun 6, 2011)

SKAGITMAGIC said:
			
		

> The C99 is gonna be so sweet, cut her off the stems and jared her up tonight.


She sure does look sweet SKAG!  I have been without for 2 months.:huh:  When this ak I have goin gets done I probably will be walkin funny:rofl:


----------

